# Tastiest milk



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Which dairy goat has best tasting milk? I may be buying a few new goats. Lost one and another one about to loose. Just thinking what I need to do.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

What do you mean you lost one and you are about to lose another one? If they are sick, then they should be given necessary care before buying other goats...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She has another thread on it. She has been taking care including veterinary care.

Diet plays a big role in taste. Nigerians and Nubians have more butterfat.


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes I would know that. Pregnancy toxemia.


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks ksalvagno. I have Nigerians and their milk is good. Just wondering about others. I think Nubians would be too noise.


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

My doe is at vet now. We have done everything imaginable to save her. My daughter thinks she is septic. She is doing a section now. Fever 105.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a La Mancha and a LaMancha/Nubian cross. I am hoping for good sweet milk from them. Had an Alpine/Nubian cross and loved her milk.


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Those tiny ears bug me but maybe a cross would not have them. Just a hang up of mine. Bet that is good tasting milk. Maybe I should look for a cross.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

This is an easy question to answer. Mine, and yep some are for sale  hehe


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

My Oberhasli doe gives wonderful sweet milk, I have surprised several guests with her milk, and she is so gentle and quiet(my 10yr old does all the milking, I was going to dry her up was too intimidated to go right into milking....), yet friendly in a non demanding way, Loooove.... her.... cannot believe I stumbled accross this breed....


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

So sorry about your doe...


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm sorry about the situation with your does. It's always soooo hard. 

We have found that Alpines are the least "goatie" tasting. People who drink it say they can't even tell the difference between it and cow's milk. Feed has some influence on the taste. We feed organic grain and hay, and they have pasture available on nice days. 

It may be best to see if you could do some sampling of different breed's milk. We all have our own likes and dislikes, and we all feed just a bit different than the next guy.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

I dont know if this helps but we feed our Oberhasli whatever random -nonorganic-- goat grain blend we have on hand (we seem to switch every 2 weeks or so, hubby and i buy different things and we are trying out some different brands).... but alfalfa cubes, hay and lots of browse on our land is the mainstay for all our goats....


----------



## boergoat3 (Nov 22, 2013)

*Butterfat content?*

I know this doesn't answer your question, but I know Nubians have a higher butterfat content than other dairy breeds, but would that make it better tasting than goats with less butterfat content? I would think it would be the opposite.

I would however assume that the higher butterfat content would be better for making cheese though.

I personally like the Nubians and am looking at getting a couple this spring to join our 4 percentage Boers.


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

boergoat3 said:


> I know this doesnt answer your question, but I know Nubians have a higher butterfat content than other dairy breeds, but would that make it better tasting than goats with less butterfat content? I would think it would be the opposite.


Butterfat content doesn't affect taste. Feed plays a huge part with genetics a slightly less part. Milk will taste different with season changes due to difference in available graze/browse. Certain weeds will cause different taste...just let them find some wild onion or garlic!


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

I have wild onion.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Does the wild onion affect the milk on your current girls?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Actually butterfat does effect taste. "The fat is where the flavor is at" does not only apply to meat but to milk as well. When you use baking soda to "clean up the taste" of milk, its actually increasing the butterfat level and thus, effecting the flavor.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

^^ baking soda to "clean up the taste of milk"?????


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh I have none in milk right now but when I did it did not affect the taste. She might not have eaten much though.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Giving baking soda to the goats is suppose to take some of the goatie taste out by adding a higher butter fat %. You dont actually add it to the milk


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oooh! gotcha!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Honestly, my Boer/Toggenburg gives some of the best tasting milk I've had. Another that had very sweet milk was supposedly Boer/Saanen/Nigerian. My Nubians have very rich milk and it's great for cheese, but I personally don't like the flavor quite as much (but I'll still chose it over any store bought milk!)


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I also vote on Oberhasli..!!!
My Chloe's milk is to DIE for.!!!  Rich, creamy, sweet, and delicious! 

I had an Alpine here, and there was difference in the taste of the milk.
I like Nubian milk too. But I did notice that Nubians have a tendency to have different flavors with different feed they are on... (?) No clue if that is the same with all goats though...

Chloe's daughters are going to be bred this December, and were fathered by a buck that is 50/50 Nubian and Oberhasli. Another of my does (Hope) is also 50/50 Nubian/Oberhasli.
I am hoping for some extra cream from the mix! 
But I admit that I LOVE the Oberhasli milk! 

I did hear that Nigerians have EXCEPTIONAL milk as well with EXTRAORDINARILY high butterfat content, but personally, I need something that will give me a bit more milk.  AND, something that is easier for me to milk. Nigerian teats aren't big enough for me. I am nearly 6 feet tall, so my hands are not the smallest!!! 

Here is a nice chart that I found a while ago. 
http://www.queenofangelsfarm.com/comp.html


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

I CANNOT find oberhasli does anywhere near me. Central Indiana.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

laurenlewis24 said:


> I CANNOT find oberhasli does anywhere near me. Central Indiana.


Buttin' Heads in Ohio has some wonderful Oberhasli.


----------

